# no skam run on the huron?



## SteelEFever04 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah i live a little over a hour away from the huron but its the closest place i know that i have a chance at steelhead, for some reason never have any luck on the clinton which is a little closer. But i was wondering does the huron get any summer run steelies? Or a fishable number of resident trout this time of year or anytime soon?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

No. The river is even warmer than the lake in front of it. It's believed that next to no natural reproduction takes place on the river because of how warm it gets.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

no, you want trout better go to teh upper clinton or up north. only trout in teh huron are spring steel below flatrock and soem stocker fest ones that last liek a month. the huron is way to warm.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## ngheen (Apr 1, 2009)

whats up jim??? you get back to work yet?if you haven't and still got time on your hands you need to get over to tippy. skams are startin to show up. i've heard of a few bein taken. or go to st joe to the pier. give me a call work is slowin down. we can make a trip north.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I just happened to remember something odd. This was several years ago. I was fishing the west side of the Huron, a little way above the coffer, at Huroc Park one fall day, early in the Steelie Run. I hooked a Steelhead that took off like a shot. He ran to the other side of the river, close to the footbridge, and came about 3 feet out of the water. He then shot up steam to the point and jumped again. He jumped a couple more times and ran all over the place, before I landed him. Everyone came over to look at this fish. He was 8 lbs, but longer and thinner than the usual Steelie of the same weight. We all thought that it might have been a Skamania. That fish just did not act like any other Steelie I've ever caught in the Huron and I've caught many of them over the years. 

Over the years New York has planted Skamania in some of their Lake Erie Tributaries. Skamanias can roam very far. New York planted about 10,000 Skams into a Lake Erie Trib. in 2008. I wouldn't be too suprised if a couple show up around here. We won't ever see a run of them though.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

A number of years ago I was fishing a feeder of an unmentionable and pulled A steelhead out from under a brushpile,it had struck a # 1 mepps.The fish I am guessing was around 30" and was fresh from the lake. But this fish was extreamly skinny with a veery large head. I put the fish back just because it was so odd looking. It was a very healthy fish thou. So now thinking about it maybe it was a skam.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

twohats said:


> A number of years ago I was fishing a feeder of an unmentionable and pulled A steelhead out from under a brushpile,it had struck a # 1 mepps.The fish I am guessing was around 30" and was fresh from the lake. But this fish was extreamly skinny with a veery large head. I put the fish back just because it was so odd looking. It was a very healthy fish thou. So now thinking about it maybe it was a skam.


Often female dropbacks will fit the exact criteria you stated above. And they will be very silver in color. Heads normally look very big on their bodies. 

A few years back it was nothing to catch spring fish throughout the summer on a few rivers down here. Some were in pretty bad shape, others were silver.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I would continue to fish the Clinton if I were you. Get a guided trip to learn the water and the patterns. I spent several days fishless or only 1 hook-up days on that river. It's a tough river to fish in my opinion due to the nature of the run and the fishing pressure. I will say now after my guided trip and telling my guide I wanted a learning style trip, that I rarely have days i do not hook-up or catch fish during peak season and I feel very confident in my chances during the fall and winter runs.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I might add that I've been fishing the Huron Steelies since they started planting them. That one fish was the only one like it that I have caught or seen caught. I've never seen another one that looked and acted the same. I've seen many that jumped, but not that much. I've seen many that were thin looking but there was no question of which type they were.


----------

